# CiCAR Review - Fuente 858 Sungrown (OR)



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

*Cigar:* Arturo Fuente 858 Sungrown - Rolled in 2000, released in 2003
*Size:* 6x47
*Country of Origin:* Dominican Republic
*Wrapper:* Ecuadorian Sun Grown
*Binder:* Dominican
*Filler:* Dominican
*Date of Purchase/Price/Location:* N/A
*Date of Burn/Time:* 08/11/08 - 1pm-215pm
*Food Pairing:* none
*Drink Pairing: *none

*Prelight:*
*Smell:* raisin, rum, nuts, musty goodness
*Construction:* perfect in every way

*Initial burn:*
*Flavor:* There is a great deal of burning wood (cedar; oak, rum, nuts, and floral hints
*Draw:* Medium (preferred)
*Burn:* Even with easy lighting

*Mid-burn:*
*Flavor:* The wood burn taste is throughout paired with bread and nuts and is reminiscent of licorice (mild hints)
*Draw:* Same
*Burn:* Even
*Additional:* Strong, firm ash that is white

*End burn:*
*Flavor:* Same as Mid-Burn down to the nub

*Overall:*
*Impression:* This cigar was rolled in 2000 and released in 2003's Christmas contest. These "OR" (original release) cigars are perfect. I wish I had 10 boxes of them, so I could smoke one every day. This one was similar to an aged Anejo...perfect in every way! It never burned hot and tasted good til the end!

*Smoke Time:*
75 minutes

*Rating:*
98 - It was almost perfect! The best cigar I have had in a long, long time...Probably since the last OR 858SG I smoked!!!

*PS *- In case you were wondering, yes, that is the Bucs stadium in the background of the 5th picture!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn Sam, great review and thanks for sharing that!:dribble:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Its one of my favorite go to smokes ... both the natural and maduro. I can get them for just over four bucks at my local B&M. Great review ... great cigar.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

That was a great review. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great review. The 858 Sungrown is an awesome awesome smoke!! :dribble:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

vERY nICE!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Great review, so do you just drive around Tampa and smoke a cigar for your lunch?


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice review, what model is that benz?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Great review there!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

sounds and looks tasty! thanks for sharing


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice writeup and pics.

Got to get my hands on one of those now!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Great review!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

xavier_chino said:


> Great review, so do you just drive around Tampa and smoke a cigar for your lunch?


Pretty much...sometimes I go to the bank or the post office and mail out cigars...I might also travel to a local B&M...

Very niiiiice!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

marquelcg said:


> ...what model is that benz?


the xB(enz)


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man...i have only had one of these...ever!! and it was amazing!!! thanks for making me want more...i guess!!! great review Sam...appreciate it!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice, great review...thanks.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice stick


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice review thanks


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

The 858 is one of the fist smokes I've ever, and usually smoked, due to the fsct that they were so available at the P.Exchange, thanx fo rthe review. There was a sweetnes to them that made it memorable to me.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That is like smoking a UFO. Several people have heard about them but few have actually encountered them. Great review.


----------

